# sxs question



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

hey. After the first of the year im looking at getting a SxS. Im between the teryx, 1000 prowler, or rzr. What are the goods and bad bout them? Im only looking at using it for riding around as a party machine and take on the trails and of course maybe race it every now and then.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm... that Prowler 1000 sure looks mean... and it has lockin diff's so, cant beat that. Im pretty sure that they are detriot locker built too.... atleast thats what i was told/read. plus, if ur just gonna be cruising around depending on ur size, the RZR wont be fun, its tight on a big guy.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would be hard pressed not to pick up a prowler if I was on the market for one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they do have the largest engine in a SxS right now.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Yea that's what I was thinking. Don't have size problems. At 5'11 and 160lbs


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i would look at the prowler for now because it has the biggest motor, and that is always a good thing lol


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Yea that is a good thing. And of course there are rumors of a 1000 prowler with the style of a rzr. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^ that would be nice!!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Heck yea.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

well looks like im gonna lean it more towards a race sxs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm. like the RZR?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

AC, Polaris and Kawasaki all have versions geared toward racing.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prowler 1000 all the way, My buddy has the 650 (i think is the size) but the 1K would be awesome!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

wish the 1000 prowler was offered in the white that the 1000mudpro is in.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Look at a stock Prowler and Rzr side by side and the difference in the stock ground clearance. The rzr has been out for a while and has a good following the Prowler is having more products come off the line everyday.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

that is true. im leaning toward the prowler. seen a nice little bbk and turbo they make for them. oops


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

supermanjrp said:


> ..... seen a nice little bbk and turbo they make for them. oops


:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Prowler is ugly IMO....but dang they are FAST...I love them


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That duck is ugly but it can sure swim.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i think that sweet vtwin sound mixed with the sound of a whistle from a turbo going would sure cure all uglyness.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

supermanjrp said:


> i think that sweet vtwin sound mixed with the sound of a whistle from a turbo going would sure cure all uglyness.


:agreed:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

lol. well i think i got the new sidexside planned out now. lol hehehehe


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Well the SxS is gonna be put on hold for now. In between the motor work on my 650h1 and the open class bike that's being built. So maybe a SxS towards the end of next year.


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

i installed a lift, snorkels, epi clutch and 30 silver backs on a friends 09 prowler 750(i think that was the cc's, it wasent the 1k) easy to work on and looks great. but could could not spin the tires AT ALL, so we put a exaust and a boondock programer on it and it came to life, it dose very well. that think is HUGE with only a 2in lft. so can only imagin the 1k with all those added on it would be a beast


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I also looked at the prowler when I was shopping. I test drove two different ones at two different dealers. The first one broke something in the clutch when I hammered the throttle with the salesman in it with me. Dealer two's held up and I ran it pretty hard. 
It felt ok going straight but felt very tippy in the corners. Ground clearance is pretty low and most places do not offer a lift for the 1000cc yet due to the change in the suspension to try to make it handle better. Over all it is not a lot faster on normal trails or tracks than the RZR and the RZR has a lot of potential for add ons that the cat does not. I ran both and decided on the rzr based on overall package and upgradability. Dont get me wrong, cat makes some really nice atvs but in my opinion has not figured out a good package in their side x sides yet. The two buddies of mine that originally purchased prowlers (1 700 and 1 1000) have both sold them and are now in Polaris rzrs. Just more you can do with them to make them fit your needs for a lot less than the cats. Hope this helps and does not **** off the cat guys as that is not what I am about. I am cool with all brands as long as we are riding!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

a prime example of buying something that fits your needs not someone else's . i have seen people buy a boat, a atv, or car cause someone else tells them thats what they need...


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i got plans for a 1000 prowler when the time comes for it.


----------

